# Dr. Hook May be Graphic for Some



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Last night I noticed a Gull out back at work guarding an empty pizza box. He seemed to have a lump on his beak and was unable to open it.








The 'lump' turned out to be a lure and hook wrapped around his beak rendering him unable to eat. 








My Husband picks me up every day from work and Dr. Hook was still there when he arrived. We looked at each other and proceeded to herd him into my store then i put him into an empty clothes bag. While I finished closing Don went home to get Sam, our son, pliers and disinfectant. We removed the hook and cleaned him up and set him free.








We then fed him bread and hot dogs. It seemed as tho he hadn't eaten for quite a while as he chased the others away.








What amazed me is that while in the bag he was struggling to get away. But, when we started removing the hook he calmed down, it seemed as though he understood we were trying to help him. Many tears were shed as we watched him. I hope to see him again today so I know he is well.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice deed, indeed!! You may be thanked later when he flies overhead and poops on you??.....:laugh:.

The bird was flying by as a fisherman was casting the lure....happens frequently. These birds are adept at catching things in midair....sometime the wrong things.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

SABL said:


> Nice deed, indeed!! You may be thanked later when he flies overhead and poops on you??.....:laugh:.
> 
> The bird was flying by as a fisherman was casting the lure....happens frequently. These birds are adept at catching things in midair....sometime the wrong things.


I know, we were worried we would get bombed with all of them flying around!

Yeah, I know that happens, no ones fault, bad things happen at times.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed on a wonderful rescue Dori & family, a great job





















....


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! It was an enjoyable moment to see him free again!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A nice heart warming story Dori. Well done.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After reading that, I just had to post this.....


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

OMG, I am crying again. Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of that going around lately


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I just thought of another rescue story. A couple of years ago Don and Sam were replacing the down-spouts and 2 squirrels fell out. One passed and one barely clinging to life, or so it seemed:wink:. They called me asking what to do, I suggested putting it into a box with some water and food.
Don and I got home and the three of us checked the little fellow out. Don opened the box, this perfectly healthy squirrel flew out of the box, up Don's chest and off into the house. It took us about 15 minutes to find it and shoo it out the door.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I often 'rescue' my balcony plants from squirrels, despite living in a 1st-floor flat - For some reason, they think my flower-boxes are a cool place to bury their food! :laugh:

Well done on the quick-thinking Dori, as much as I class them as vermin in my area, I don't mind them in their natural woodland environment, and I hate to see any animal suffering.

Back during the early 90's, when I was doing volunteer-work for a (fairly) local environmental-Trust (T.R.U.E.), one of the nearby reserves I sometimes helped out at has a rather large natural pond that was covered with brilliant-green pond-weed.

One day when I needed a break from my office-work (DTP), I went to visit the site and found that a Kestrel had swamped itself in the weed - I assume it saw a fish's movement and thought the weed was a well-manicured lawn :grin: Although struggling, it wasn't in immediate danger so I dived into the work-hut nearby and grabbed a pair of waders.

Whilst I went in and grabbed the bird, Rebeka (the Warden) found a cardboard-box and a couple of old towels to put the bird in. All the time I was holding the bird and easing the worst of the weed off it, it rested quietly in my hands, just looking around and watching me rather curiously/amused.

We left the bird in a dark corner of the hut for a couple of hours (with a sheet of cardboard loosely over the top of the box) then released it. It took off like a bat out of hell, without even saying 'thank you' or 'goodbye' :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Awesome story!

You mentioned he didn't struggle. When we started removing the hook the Gull stopped struggling, as if he knew he was being helped.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, animals are definitely intelligent (to a greater or lesser extent) and, I highly suspect, have a very good sense of empathy. They might not understand our words, but they do understand our intent.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Yep, animals are definitely intelligent (to a greater or lesser extent) and, I highly suspect, have a very good sense of empathy. They might not understand our words, but they do understand our intent.


Especially when they see a hunter with a 12 gauge!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Or a hunter with a Fuji Finepix.... :grin:


----------

